# Need help to identify this bike



## Steve-O (Feb 10, 2010)

*I got one for you guys . . . what the heck is this.  I've had this bike for years and have no idea what it is.  It is a well built bike though.  *














There are no holes nor is the bike set up for fenders.





*The badge holes are offset and about 3-1/4" apart.*





*The rear dropouts are brazed smooth.*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2010)

threaded bottom bracket, and no provisions for fenders tend toward road or racing bike. the rear dropouts look like the many Huffmans I have. I'm not sure it's as old as you think it is, it may be quite a bit newer. it really doesn't look pre balloon tire era. the wedge seat post binder was used by Huffman in the 1950's. not saying it's Huffman but it also doesn't look turn of the 20th century either. I would guess look between 1940 and 1960, and maybe foreign made.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2010)

The threaded bottom bracket is a give a way to me. If it was European, the shell would be smaller, and would use a 3 piece axle, and the threaded cups would face inside the frame versus outboard.  Those are early Fauber threaded bottom bracket cups. The cap on the seat tube looks very early to me as well. 

Check out this picture of the St Clair bike at the museum in New Bremen.





If you look carefully you can see the wrench notches.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2010)

Another interesting detail from the Van Cleve bike at the museum.


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2010)

"If it was European, the shell would be smaller, and would use a 3 piece axle"
This is not always true---the swiss  cresents used these cups till the 70s with one piece cranks.But this frame does not look like one to me. 
"Those are early Fauber threaded bottom bracket cups"
I also agree and I think the late Swiss cups were Fauber or a clone.Mead used these cups on some of their bikes early on as did western wheel works/Cresents


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 11, 2010)

They are Fauber threaded cups.

Here are more clues.  

*This is the chainring and crank that was on it.*





*This is one of the adjusting screws for the rear drop outs.*


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 11, 2010)

BTW - Can someone email me photos of post war bikes (or racing bikes) that had these parts?  I'm being serious.  I need to rob some parts off of them.


----------



## sam (Feb 12, 2010)

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/5.jpg
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/7.jpg
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/CrescentHistory.jpg


----------



## Rus Tea (Feb 12, 2010)

Two observations: the geometry seems rather slack to be a track bike unless it is very early, which leads to my second; the serial numbers are very deep and even which makes me think its  from the 20's -30's.  The catalogs are full of 20's era bicylces without fenders such as the Hawthorne Steady Service.


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 21, 2010)

sam said:


> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/5.jpg
> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/7.jpg
> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/catalogs/crescent/CrescentHistory.jpg




Pardon my ignorance, but what bike resembles my frame (or parts)?


----------

